# Chanel's Puppies 6 1/2 Weeks Old



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Orange ribbon - Annie - Silver Beige



















Purple ribbon - Dexter....our big boy....I really like this fellow. Sable





































Light blue ribbon - Bodacious - silver - male





































_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Maroon ribbon (formerly rainbow) - Miracle - Silver - female

We forgot to get her face pics, so we will make sure we get them next time. This is the girl that Dianne saved when she was born out of her sac with a detached placenta. 










Navy ribbon - Sprout - Silver - male





































Red ribbon - Dahlia - Silver - female





































_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Light pink ribbon - Abby - Silver - female














































Raspberry ribbon - Daisy - sliver - female
















































_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Yellow ribbon - Bridgette - Silver - female




























Lime green ribbon - Lima - Silver - female
































































WHEW! 12 puppies is quite a marathon in anything we do with them!!
_


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Just absolutely adorable! They all look so beautiful - thanks for sharing!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What beautiful puppies!


----------



## LizIsLame (Jul 2, 2012)

They are all so adorable!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

cute, cute, cute! I like Abby's face. She seems so sweet!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What a beautiful litter. How lucky you must be to be able to spend so much time with them. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome! I think Carrot and Sprout are my favorites. The cuteness is hurting my eyes!

Greg


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, they're gorgeous.
I'm going to start playing the lottery, I want a silver beige sprawled across my couch so badly. lol

I even have ducks in my back yard they can play with. I promise to completely ruin one. 
(and by 'ruin one,' I meant a puppy, not the ducks, the ducks all have names, too)


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think Light Pink Abby is going to be gooood looking!!!!!

Those silver beige pups with the green eyes are way too cute.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

BorderKelpie said:


> Wow, they're gorgeous.
> I'm going to start playing the lottery, I want a silver beige sprawled across my couch so badly. lol
> 
> I even have ducks in my back yard they can play with. I promise to completely ruin one.
> (and by 'ruin one,' I meant a puppy, not the ducks, the ducks all have names, too)


_LOL....you're so funny, BoderKelpie!

You know...by the time you played the lottery long enough to hopefully win enough money, you could just save your pennies and buy one. I know how that game works!

Our spoos love feathered friends! They love to run and make the chickens and turkeys fly. We love our birds too.

And of course you would spoil one. What else would you do with a spoo puppy?!_


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

OMG one is cuter than the next! Such pretty puppies. But yikes - 12 pups to keep track of must be a lot of work!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Aaww, they are so cute!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Locket said:


> I think Light Pink Abby is going to be gooood looking!!!!!
> 
> Those silver beige pups with the green eyes are way too cute.


_Thank you.

I love the silver beige pups and was hoping that Annie would be my pick. Sadly, she is not going to make pick. Light pink Abby is one of three that I am looking at. The other two are Miracle and Raspberry. The Volhard test is set for tomorrow and the conformation testing for next Friday. I will know my pick by next weekend.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Lily's-Mom said:


> OMG one is cuter than the next! Such pretty puppies. But yikes - 12 pups to keep track of must be a lot of work!


_Thank you Lily's-Mom! 

OMGosh!! It is nerve racking whenever we take them out or put them back in their pen. Count, count, count!! Thankfully, they are still a bit small to be running off too far. I put them in the car and count them, I take them out and count them. LOL! It sure is a challenge.

I have a funny story to share. I had Grace's spring litter up here at my house when they were about 10 weeks old. I took them all to our little stream to swim and play in the water. We had a great time. Then I walked back up to the house with them. I counted to make sure they all followed. There were 6 surviving puppies in her litter. I counted FIVE! I panicked. I called and called and walked around the parameter of our three open acres of land. I looked everywhere I could think of; even places that made no sense. After about an hour and a half I slapped myself in the head!!! We had just sold one to a Facebook friend the week before.....OMGosh! I was relieved and felt like an idiot all at the same time. I certainly hope I don't do that with this litter. 

We are taking them for their first swim tomorrow morning. It should be VERY interesting to keep track of 12. At least there should be little to no people there to worry about.

I can't wait for our first outing to Petco and Tractor Supply for their socialization training. Dianne and I will each have six on leashes. NOW that should be a sight to behold.
_


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _
> 
> We are taking them for their first swim tomorrow morning. It should be VERY interesting to keep track of 12. At least there should be little to no people there to worry about.
> 
> ...


 I'd be awfully nervous to take a puppy younger than 12 weeks to Petco!! :afraid:


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

spoospirit said:


> We are taking them for their first swim tomorrow morning. It should be VERY interesting to keep track of 12. At least there should be little to no people there to worry about.


OMG taking 12 swimming how darling that would be and so much work! Just thinking of the work involved in bathing 12 puppies - wow! Enjoy them this stage goes so quickly...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

omg, just walking Jazz on a leash is a challenge. It takes two of us, one for him and one for the other two. He is all over the place every which way! LOL

From the pictures, I think Abby is the prettiest. It depends how she moves, I suppose. But her face is absolutely lovely and her body is nice, too. Of course, all the puppies are cute, but I am interested in what the conformation test shows because to me, she is the clear favorite (in pictures alone).


----------

